# ECM Synchronica and Eureka Atom 65



## Rowanlaw (Aug 26, 2020)

Urgent lockdown relief arrived in the post yesterday in the form of an ECM Synchronica and Eureka Atom 65!

(Many thanks to David at Bella Barista.)

Apart from the shots I'm now getting I love the styling of both machines and the way the Eureka has the 'Atom' projection down onto the casing from an overhead light- no accident methinks!


----------



## KTD (Dec 28, 2017)

Looks great, how are you finding the atom?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## B-Roadie (Feb 29, 2016)

Nice, and thanks for posting the pics. Been wondering how big an Atom will come up next to a Synchronika.


----------



## Rowanlaw (Aug 26, 2020)

KTD said:


> Looks great, how are you finding the atom?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


 Still getting to grips with it but already impressed at how quiet and quick it operates. Impressive bit of kit.


----------



## heratech (Sep 15, 2020)

Wow that looks stunning!

Love the clean looks of the Synchronica.


----------



## Rowanlaw (Aug 26, 2020)

Feel like I've made a fair bit of progress with this combination and, even with my limited experience, I'm getting very enjoyable results.


----------



## msmk0 (May 15, 2018)

I'm in love with the Synchronika... Sooner or later one will be mine


----------

